# Light dry malt extract boil/no boil



## willbrewry (8/9/15)

I'm about to brew a coopers Canadian blonde beer with 1k dry malt extract and then dry hopping it. How long should I boil the dry malt extract for?

Advice would be great


----------



## Reedy (8/9/15)

Are you adding any other hops to the recipe other than dry hopping?

If not, you shouldn't need to boil the DME (just add it to the fermenter with the already bittered canadian blonde tin).


----------



## willbrewry (8/9/15)

Reedy said:


> Are you adding any other hops to the recipe other than dry hopping?
> 
> If not, you shouldn't need to boil the DME (just add it to the fermenter with the already bittered canadian blonde tin).


Only dry hopping mate


----------



## BradG (8/9/15)

+1
No need to boil, but I find dme is a bitch to dissolve. Mix well in hot water to remove clumps.


----------



## Yob (8/9/15)

Mix dme in cold water.. No clumping


----------



## Barge (8/9/15)

Put the DME in the bottom of the fermenter with a couple of litres of cold water. Swirl the fermenter like a mofo. Add tin and top up with more water. Piece of piss


----------



## BradG (8/9/15)

Cold?

Well f""k me. 

Ill give it a go next time.


----------



## willbrewry (8/9/15)

So no need for even letting it sit in boiling water to sterilise it


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/9/15)

willbrewry said:


> So no need for even letting it sit in boiling water to sterilise it


Its already sterile, unless its been sitting around in the open


----------



## Barge (8/9/15)

I've never had an issue with it. Same with adding fermentables for natural carbonation. As long as they are stored in a clean container then it's not a problem.


----------



## stewy (8/9/15)

As Yob says, DME mixes beautifully in cold water. Add your tin of goo, top up with cold water, dump DME & whisk the bollocks out of it. Mixes in a charm & aerates the wort also.


----------



## willbrewry (8/9/15)

Cheers guys


----------



## Tropico (8/9/15)

Don't worry about lumps of DME. They all dissolve in a few hours, from my experience.


----------



## Unclestewbrew (9/9/15)

+1 for using a whisk and cold water , works a treat every time ,

Cheers Stu


----------



## Yob (9/9/15)

stewy said:


> As Yob says, DME mixes beautifully in cold water. Add your tin of goo, top up with cold water, dump DME & whisk the bollocks out of it. Mixes in a charm & aerates the wort also.


I gave up my whisk a long time ago, traded it in for a big **** off paint stirrer.. Tip, use them in reverse to stop hop debris sticking in the joins


----------



## mofox1 (9/9/15)

Yob said:


> I gave up my whisk a long time ago, traded it in for a big **** off paint stirrer.. Tip, use them in reverse to stop hop debris sticking in the joins


Heh. Good thinking.

I was going to pick one up from bunnies the other day but wasn't sure how clean I could keep those joins.

You use one of them painted steel helix style stirrers, right?


----------



## Yob (9/9/15)

Yessir


----------

